# I made a space-themed spotify playlist (for my fursona)!



## Kosmo Kittypup (Feb 8, 2020)

i made *a playlist* for my good space boy, kosmo, a bit ago. and i'm still trying to add to it, but it's already nearing three hours long!





it mostly contains a lotta funky space disco, lotta 70's stuff, some 80's, a lotta corny tunes and a lotta stuff that's just nice to listen to. it's not that all of the songs pertain to him specifically (there's a song about a space trucker who's in love with a robot created for... erm, a specific purpose. that's definitely not what his job or role is) but it's stuff he would personally love and it gives the feeling of the setting he would be in. that sort of retrofuturism that's fun to dream about is the kind of reality he would live in. i hope someone out there likes it!


----------



## Raever (Feb 21, 2020)

I loved this!

Then again I'm a sucker for weird and wonderful things. I think disco fits into that group nicely.


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Feb 21, 2020)

Raever said:


> I loved this!
> 
> Then again I'm a sucker for weird and wonderful things. I think disco fits into that group nicely.


thank you! in the process of making this playlist i found the band "ganymed", which is definitely very weird and wonderful. not even just the fact all the dudes in the group dress as aliens, but the songs in their first album are all super outlandish and strange in a fun way. the dee d jackson album "cosmic curves" is a hoot as well, being some sort of funky space story that goes all in on cheesiness. glad to have found em and put em in my playlist!


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Jun 16, 2020)

If you like old songs i recommend David Bowie's Starman . And lost frequencies are you with me song .that last one's modern but its still good


----------

